# R-100 in Turkeyville



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

did anyone go to the Reinehart R-100 in Turkeyville this past weekend? I went. It was OK. I wish that they had more competition and a better target set up. But all in all it was something different. They sure did have some off the wall targets. Like a huge alien. I was just wondering what some others thought of it if any of you bowmen and women went.


----------

